# ? for guys that used to herf at Mahogany



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

How are ya'll doin ? In my limited experience the only "Cigar Bar" I know of is Mahogany . Where can we Herf together again ? It's been a while and I need a Herf . I'm sure I'm not alone on this either . It would be good to get together again and hang out with all of you , Ronnie , Eric , Dan , Lance , Dave , Vic , Raisin , RedBaron , Rob , Justin(if he doesn't Puke) just kidding , Oz , Steve , Rudy and anyone else I may have forgotten .


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

The guys still go there and also meet up fairly often.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

or my house....


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> The guys still go there and also meet up fairly often.


Last time there was a big problem and the reason no one has answered when the next herf there will be , probably be a long time before any CS Gorilla's go en mass for a herf again .


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Rob is looking for places in and around Philadelphia. There were several leads that turned out to be duds. 

I am trying to get in touch with the city of Philadelphia to find out. I fired them an email last week. I haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> How are ya'll doin ? In my limited experience the only "Cigar Bar" I know of is Mahogany . Where can we Herf together again ? It's been a while and I need a Herf . I'm sure I'm not alone on this either .


:tpd: I know I'm far from a regular, but I was wondering the same things. Ronnie, I remember a long long time ago (it wasn't in a galaxy far far away however)reading a thread where you met up with some DE BOTL's in Delaware somewhere. Was that just an outdoor bar spot? Just reminding you in case it was worth remembering.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

It has been far to long since we all got together and as Ronnie said we have not had much luck finding a new spot. The nice part about philly is the central location for DE and NJ folks. Something has got to break, I can't believe there is not another spot or someone considering opening a new place since Mahogony's is booming.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> It has been far to long since we all got together and as Ronnie said we have not had much luck finding a new spot. The nice part about philly is the central location for DE and NJ folks. Something has got to break, I can't believe there is not another spot or someone considering opening a new place since Mahogony's is booming.


Hi Guys, if you dont mind taking a drive to North Jersey, you are welcome to come check out our private cigar club. We have over 150 members, 4200 square feet, flat screen TV's game room, walk in humidor, kitchen, wireless internet, dining room, lounge, and you can BYOB too. To see pictures, just go to www.metrocigar.com If you want to set a date, just let me know...no obligation, that's what this brotherhood is all about.

By the way, we are having an open house on Saturday, July 26 from noon till 6 and everyone is welcome.

Tazman


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Well Rob sell of 5 or 6 of those boxes of 70's Lusi's you are sitting on and open a place... oh wait that is your daughters college fund... :r


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Havana club is back in business, so that's an option, if you don't mind the drive.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well Rob sell of 5 or 6 of those boxes of 70's Lusi's you are sitting on and open a place... oh wait that is your daughters college fund... :r


Shhh, I am hoping she doesn't want to go to college:ss.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Tazman said:


> Hi Guys, if you dont mind taking a drive to North Jersey, you are welcome to come check out our private cigar club. We have over 150 members, 4200 square feet, flat screen TV's game room, walk in humidor, kitchen, wireless internet, dining room, lounge, and you can BYOB too. To see pictures, just go to www.metrocigar.com If you want to set a date, just let me know...no obligation, that's what this brotherhood is all about.
> 
> By the way, we are having an open house on Saturday, July 26 from noon till 6 and everyone is welcome.
> 
> Tazman


I would like to take you up on that offer sometime for maybe a large herf but you are 2hrs + for me and evening longer for the DE crew.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> I would like to take you up on that offer sometime for maybe a large herf but you are 2hrs + for me and evening longer for the DE crew.


Sure, the offer stands anytime you want to get together.

Tazman


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys - 

I know I have never met any of you in person (but I have spoken to smoke of the Tri-State Crew here) and I would like that to change.

There are several B&M's in or around the city that have clubs with large rooms. Do you think the owner's would let us rent out the club room so to speak? Or maybe we can all pool our resources and buy a group membership somehow. I don't know, I'm just spit-balling here. 

I can say that Mainline Cigars in Ardmore has a pretty big room and Liberty Cigars in South Philly does as well.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

I looked into Harrahs casino in Chester but I got the impression that it might not be a great place to Herf.

The problem is that there are many places to smoke but of those few are decent places to hold a herf, even a small one.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

One outdoor spot Ronnie and I and Company have herfed at is the Deer Park in Newark. There is a semi regular herf there that we plan on taking to Hooters on US 13 below Wilmington the 3rd Wednesday of July. But I'm up for a herf any time but Fri and Sat night.

How it going everyone! :ss

Steve


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

It would be nice if we can keep it in Philly. Any farther north or farther south, IMO, will be too much of a hike for some of us. 

Where in Ardmore is Mainline cigars?


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

bonggoy said:


> Where in Ardmore is Mainline cigars?


It is technically in Narberth.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...ve. philadelphia pa&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

They have a pretty big walk in, the lounge seats maybe 5 or 6. But the club room is big, with a big tv and a bunch of seating. Like I said, maybe we can work something out and pay by the day. The owner is pretty friendly and seemed very anxious to get some club members last time I was there.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

A little googling brought this up, maybe it can open an alternative venue or two for you.
http://copiosity.com/CU/HERFS/CU-2004/events.html


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> A little googling brought this up, maybe it can open an alternative venue or two for you.
> http://copiosity.com/CU/HERFS/CU-2004/events.html


Would you invite your good friends to any of those events? :hn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Would you invite your good friends to any of those events? :hn


Just thought the venues themselves might open up some possibilities the OP might not have thought of.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Just thought the venues themselves might open up some possibilities the OP might not have thought of.


Sorry, I was in an awful mood and took it out on you and you are just being helpful.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

AD720 said:


> It is technically in Narberth.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...ve. philadelphia pa&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl
> 
> They have a pretty big walk in, the lounge seats maybe 5 or 6. But the club room is big, with a big tv and a bunch of seating. Like I said, maybe we can work something out and pay by the day. The owner is pretty friendly and seemed very anxious to get some club members last time I was there.


that's 10 to 15 minutes from where I work. I'll probably drop by one of these days.

How about the place in South Philly?


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

bonggoy said:


> that's 10 to 15 minutes from where I work. I'll probably drop by one of these days.
> 
> How about the place in South Philly?


Liberty Smokes
2740 S Front St
Philadelphia, PA 19148

Next to Cheerleaders.:chk

Not the greatest location, but they have an awesome selection.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

AD720 said:


> Liberty Smokes
> 2740 S Front St
> Philadelphia, PA 19148
> 
> ...


Cheerleaders!!!

I'm fine with the area but I can see where it might be too much for some. At least there's plenty of parking.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> *Cheerleaders!!! *
> 
> I'm fine with the area but I can see where it might be too much for some. At least there's plenty of parking.


Alright! I'll never miss a herf again :r


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> Alright! I'll never miss a herf again :r


:r You laugh, but check this out:

_June 20th

Romeo and Juliet - Maduro
Romeo and Juliet - Anniversary

---> Buy 4 get 1 FREE

Come in to see the rest of the specials on the following brands CAO, JFR, and 601. Not to mention the deals we're going to be introducing today for the beginning of the Summer on wind proof lighters and travel humidors.

Another quick note... We will be having a cigar dinner on June 26th in CHEERLEADERS GENTLEMAN'S CLUB. Come in to find out more information on the cigars, alcohol, food, and other details. There will only be 50 tickets sold and this morning I counted only 12 left, so call to reserve your spot today.

Your Cigar Store,

Liberty Smokes
2740 S. Front St.
Philadelphia, PA 19145
(215)389.6001_


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

and don't forget your Popiel Pocketfisherman...


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Near Cheerleaders! and that means Tony Lukes is right across the street. Double trouble there!

As far as being comfortable with the area? I'm most comfortable eating my sandwich sitting on the curb under the 95 overpass there. 

Note: You eat the roast pork with extra sharp provolone and Brocolli Rabe
AFTER you go to Cheerleaders not before.

Note 2: Get a Chicken Italian for desert.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> Near Cheerleaders! and that means Tony Lukes is right across the street. Double trouble there!
> 
> As far as being comfortable with the area? I'm most comfortable eating my sandwich sitting on the curb under the 95 overpass there.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to "heat it up"(Long Hot's) They ought to call the Plaza that Liberty is in "Vice Plaza" , Cigar Shop in the middle , Gentlemens Club in the back and XXX Video Store in the front . It is a nice shop and recently expanded , the cigar shop that is . :ss


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

philly herf would be great, just wanted to top this in support for one.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

so ratters' thread about his upcoming trip to philly (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=169230) has involved some mention of herfing...would the philly BOTL be interested? we should put our heads together and figure out a place and a time to get this thing going


----------

